# Graco Texspray Mark IV- Is leaking from the o ring and I won't stop cycling!



## Bobito651 (Jun 18, 2010)

*I just bought this sprayer used and now it's leaking from the o ring where you screw the ball cage on to the shaft. I went and got a new o ring but it still seeps through, should I just get another o ring one size bigger or is something else going on?? It's keeping my sprayer from building enough pressure to stop cycling. Any info will help. Thanks ahead of time!! *


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How old is it ?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Probably have a scratch on the rod. Send it out for repairs.


----------



## Bobito651 (Jun 18, 2010)

Its About A Year Old! It Just Shoots Out Like A Squirt Gun. Having No Luck With A New O Ring


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Was it leaking from the time you started using it? If so, that unit has a knock off style lower ( where you can use a hammer to loosen/tighten ) That part could be out of round if someone got over excited removing or tightening it ( Bent ) This could also cause your problem. 


Did you buy the correct O-ring? Just because one "looks" like it will fit, doesnt mean it will work. ( I dont mean to be rude, just checking  )


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Bobito651 said:


> Its About A Year Old! It Just Shoots Out Like A Squirt Gun. Having No Luck With A New O Ring


A qualified tech might be your best bet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> A qualified tech might be your best bet.


mebe he got a really good "deal"? how much you pay for it?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe when workaholic gets here, he'll have another answer.


----------



## Bobito651 (Jun 18, 2010)

i USED IT ON A JOB AND IT WORKED FINE FOR THAT WHOLE WEEK, THEN I CLEANED IT OUT. BROUGHT IT TO MY NEXT JOB AND I COULDN'T GET ANY PRESSURE SO I CLEANED IT OUT AND NOW IT LEAKS FROM THE O RING AND WON'T STOP CYCLING. i THINK i WILL TRY AND TIGHTEN IT BY TAPPING IT WITH A HAMMER AND SEE IF THAT WORKS. OTHERWISE i'LL PROBABLY JUST HAVE IT SERVICED I GUESS. DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH THEY USUALLY CHARGE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bobito651 said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH THEY USUALLY CHARGE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT


does it matter if you need it fixed? I'd call and ask but the problem is they rarely tell you until you bring it in and they diagnose it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bobito651 said:


> i USED IT ON A JOB AND IT WORKED FINE FOR THAT WHOLE WEEK, THEN I CLEANED IT OUT. BROUGHT IT TO MY NEXT JOB AND I COULDN'T GET ANY PRESSURE SO I CLEANED IT OUT AND NOW IT LEAKS FROM THE O RING AND WON'T STOP CYCLING. i THINK i WILL TRY AND TIGHTEN IT BY TAPPING IT WITH A HAMMER AND SEE IF THAT WORKS. OTHERWISE i'LL PROBABLY JUST HAVE IT SERVICED I GUESS. DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW MUCH THEY USUALLY CHARGE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT


why are you yelling?

Pat


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> why are you yelling?
> 
> Pat


CAUSE BOLD DIDN'T SEEM TO DO THE TRICK :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't exactly know where it is leaking from. Got pics?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's yelling cause the pump wont stop running!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

<-----service guy

<-----Village Idiot


I try and diagnose over the phone all the time. Usually its something simple like a stuck ball/valve. Even if a customer brings it to me for that, typically I wont charge. Most customers appreciate that and come back. Guys dont like being gouged, and by fixing something simple and charging them, I feel like thats what i'm doing. When guys really do need something done, they drop their pump off and just say "fix it". They dont question price, especially if they're a returning customer.


Chances are on the OP's pump, the foot valve ( knock off part ) either isnt tight enough, bent/dinged, or he has the wrong o-ring. Could also be a gouge/cut on the inside of the valve, caused by a piece of small debris under pressure cutting a groove in the metal. Not really common, but does happen.


----------



## Bobito651 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well winters over still the same problem lol.....i did see a small chip on the threads of the foot valve. Is that all it takes? if so that really sucks just had it serviced hahaha


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Bobito if you are talking about the o-ring that goes onto the end of the sleeve that sticks out of the bottom of the cylinder where the foot valve screws up into be advised that it is a " Teflon o-ring" a rubber o-ring will not do it. The Teflon o-rings are white and obviously made of Teflon which is much tougher than rubber. just my 2 cents


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Leaking from where??? The threads of the foot valve are not designed to seal. The seal is created by the o-ring under the seat and the o-ring in the groove of the housing against the cylinder.


----------

